# "The Legend Of The Lone Ranger" finally gets a street date for DVD



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Fans of western movies/shows and the Lone Ranger on here may be interested in the future release of a film from 1981."The Legend Of The Lone Ranger" has finally been given a street date of 08/26/08 according to the following links.

http://www.amazon.com/Legend-Lone-Ranger-Klinton-Spilsbury/dp/B001ARDC16/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1212947093&sr=1-7

http://videoeta.com/movie/33809

I had wondered for the longest time why this movie was never released on DVD here in the states,but was available overseas.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I thought fans of the Lone Ranger hated this movie?

I think I saw it in 1981 but at that time I didn't know what the Lone Ranger was supposed to be like, so I just thought it was a ho-hum western.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I haven't seen the movie, but I can't imagine anyone other than Clayton Moore playing the Lone Ranger.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

paulman182 said:


> I thought fans of the Lone Ranger hated this movie?
> 
> I think I saw it in 1981 but at that time I didn't know what the Lone Ranger was supposed to be like, so I just thought it was a ho-hum western.


I didn't think it was very good. Hated, no.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

paulman182 said:


> I thought fans of the Lone Ranger hated this movie?
> 
> I think I saw it in 1981 but at that time I didn't know what the Lone Ranger was supposed to be like, so I just thought it was a ho-hum western.


I got that same impression too... that long-time fans of the original series were not happy with the 1980s version.

I used to watch the original when I was a kid (it was all way before my time, however)... but I have to say I actually liked the 1980s movie. Did I like it better? No... but I still liked it.


----------

